# finally got one with a handgun



## kweidner (Jan 2, 2011)

i've been lurking here for quite some time.  Deer are few and far between in these parts these days.  picked up a custom smithed 44 mag over thanksgiving, worked up a load with some 300 grain hornadys, and have been trying to draw it's first blood ever since.  I went to fort stewart this morning as a kind of last hurrah. well at 11:05 this morning i had two does feed out of a bay. I dropped them both with my 44. that thing hits like the hammer of Thor.  shot first one it went DRT.  the other bounded about five yds and looked at it's no longer moving friend.  I lined up on that one a bam DRT.  I have killed a freakin pile of deer in my life including many neck and head shots but this thing takes the cake.  I finally know what all the fuss is about!


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 2, 2011)

Congrats!  Post up some pics for us!   And welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Richard P (Jan 2, 2011)

Fun--------ain't it.  Nice job.


----------



## kweidner (Jan 2, 2011)

unfortunatley no pics.  two decent does. huge lesson learned today.  muzzle energy in pistol and muzzle energy in rifle are two completely different entities.


----------



## Richard P (Jan 2, 2011)

Energy is energy, but the way it is transmitted to the body differs. Therefore it is felt differently.


----------



## dertiedawg (Jan 4, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the club!!


----------



## No-Limit (Jan 4, 2011)

congrats man!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 4, 2011)

kweidner said:


> unfortunatley no pics.  two decent does. huge lesson learned today.  muzzle energy in pistol and muzzle energy in rifle are two completely different entities.



Even if the Does are not pic worthy anymore............You can take a pic of that Sweet Handgun and I bet it'd make a Great Avatar! Congrats on the Gun and it's 1st Blood!


----------



## kweidner (Jan 5, 2011)

*OK new avatar and new pic of knockem dead 44*

Here it is.

I did both.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats on the deer!

Good looking piece too!


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jan 6, 2011)

kweidner said:


> unfortunatley no pics.  two decent does. huge lesson learned today.  muzzle energy in pistol and muzzle energy in rifle are two completely different entities.



I think what you found out was the power of a big bore and a heavy bullet.  Look up Taylor KO factor.  John Linebaugh has a good article on it.


http://www.customsixguns.com/writings/common_sense_handgun_hunting.htm


----------



## snook24 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thats awesome congrats!


----------

